# So here it is.....my guys' soap



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My first black soap and I love the way it turned out. I totally stole the idea of topping the black with white from another soaper though! Now I want to make a pink soap with a black swirl and maybe a blue too. Black is in, isn't it? LOL


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Just beautiful Kathy!!! I wish I had your talent. Oh..and those smooth cuts on your soap look so nice....The tank rocks doesn't it?? !!!


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

What did you use and what is the scent. Very pretty.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Lisa, I am totally loving my tank!

Dacaree....I used charcoal to get the black color and the scent is Drakkar. I've not decided what I will call it.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Kathy, are you selling anywhere in Lincoln or close to Lincoln this spring/summer? I try to hit the Lincoln Farmer's Markets throughout the summer occasionally and would love to see all of your soaps - even if I need to go a bit further.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Very Pretty.... most of my customers don't like dark soaps.. bummer...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine either Barb. I don't expect to sell much of this one. But I wanted to try the color combo. And I never seem to sell much men's soap anyway.

Sara, I will be at the Seward market Wednesday nights and Saturday a.m. and in York on Thursday night. But those are even further for you I think. I'm also hoping to be at a new one in Lincoln on Tuesday nights....it's in the capitol area on a church parking lot. Not sure if I'll stick that one out as it's pretty small and if my weeks get too hectic that will be the first to go. I am going to attempt the Haymarket once a month. Hopefully the first Sat. of each month. But I haven't called them yet. That one scares me.....not so much selling there but the getting in and out of there. But check with me before driving up just in case something comes up that week!


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I like to go to the Haymarket a few times every summer, but it's more for the atmosphere than for actual buying. That seems more like a "high end" one to me. I'm usually shopping for produce and their produce vendors seem more "store-like". I have some friends who used to do very well with their honey there.

My favorite one is the Sunday market at Old Cheney and 56th. It's a little more "down home" and I think the prices are better. Last year there was one vendor with goat milk soap, but it was not very visually appealing and not nearly as creative as your soaps. 

My daughter often has an appt downtown on Tuesdays, I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Its funny, here they seem to like the dark soaps the best. I probably sell twice as much dragons blood as anything else. I make a straight up star anise EO bar that I call black licorice. I tried to get it black and got a dark, attractive grey/silver instead. I later made a second batch with no color in it. I sold 6 or so of the colored ones at the last market and not a single white one even though I pointed those out to customers. They also like the Pink Sugar, guys tend to buy that one. I don't know if it is the color or the scent. Come to think of it the dragons blood, pink sugar and grey black licorice are my best sellers to men and for men and they are the only dark colored bars I have. Strait tea tree also sells well for them in the summer and tea tree peppermint in the winter.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That is beautiful. What is "the tank?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous Kathy!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Whitney.

Christine, the 'tank' is a cutter made by forcraftssake.com It cuts 12 bars at a time.....all straight and even. I was doing *okay* with my old measure, mark, then cut in a miter box made to fit my logs but cutting was just taking way too much time. I no longer dread doing it.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I rigged my miter box with a wire 1" from the bottom so I just slide my logs through the wire and it cuts a pretty even bar, the slow version of the tank. I can't wait until I get my tank...someday.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

That is some beautiful soap!!!!I would love to learn to make soap!!!!To scared to try yet.Tammy


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

That soap is so pretty!!!! I love it  I also love the idea of the pink/black soap! That would be awesome!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Snazzy! Pink and black would be hot with young people.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Pink and black would be hot with young people.
..................

Isn't it just crazy how many times you think your coming up with the perfect idea, and then it comes up on this forum! Vicki


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

It looks lovely. I just made my first soap last night. It was easier than I thought. I just used a lye calculator 
and figured out what I would need to use the whole container of lye. I cut it up this morning and will wait for
it to cure for 6 weeks or so. I think I need to buy some of the oils and fat in bulk somewhere. Does anyone have 
any suggestions. :blush2


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Columbus Foods is where I get most of my oils. Unless you can find it local I think their prices are the best.


----------

